# Hero Quest Online Game



## Freemind (Nov 4, 2007)

Hello everyone, 

Here's all the information a player might need about my game:

1. Time Zone?

*China*

2. Availability?

*Weekends*

3. System used?

*Hero Quest*

4. How many players am I looking for?*

3 or 4.*

5. Am I Chinese?

*No, I'm Canadian.* 

6. How long have I DMed?

*About 10 years*

7. Could you give the introduction of your quest?

*How long have you been secluded in this murky dungeon? You’ve long last track of years you’ve been imprisoned in the caliginous depth. 

You’ve been slaves for as long as you can remember; brought in as lads and prisoners ever since. You’ve have nothing but a dim memory of what the sun looks like, how the wind once felt against your skin…

Considering how difficult your existence has been, locked up in your cell, you’ve been surprisingly lucky. Of all the captives that were captured, back when you were still younglings, only four of you remain. 

All the others perished in numerous and diverse ways. Some starving to death, while others dying from sheer exhaustion. But most died at the hands of your cruel captives, creatures from another world it seemed, with no trace of a resemblance of humanity left.

Despite the years spent in the dark dungeon, you know surprisingly little about whoever was responsible for your capture all those years back.

The only creature you’ve ever seen is a big, bluish skinned ogre, a mountain of muscles dragging what looks like a tree trunk behind him. He never once talked, merely grunted, distributed food every once in a while. 

He also brought some prisoners with him; and you never heard of them ever again. The thoughts of what might have happened to those men and women has kept you awake through nights, wondering when your turn would come next.

Fortunately wasn’t one of those nights and you manage to get as much sleep as one can possibly get in a small, filthy, humid cell. 

As usual you move close to the bars, preparing for another day of working in the mines, just like the hundreds of days before.

You wait, wait and wait… But the ogre isn’t coming...

You’re all starting to wonder what might have happened to your captor when you finally hear some steps, coming in your direction from the corridor. 

But those aren’t the heavy, slow steps of the ogre, they are light and rapid… as if someone was running stealthily in your direction…
*

8. So what's so cool about your quest anyway?

*

*Five days in the making (roughly 7 hours each day)
*New custom monsters
*New artifacts
*Customized Hero Quest Board
*The Quest is two stories (two hero quest maps)
*New, interesting rules
*New Custom spells
*

9. Whay should I do if I want to join in?

*

Simply send me a PM, or post here. 

*

10. What kind of players are you looking for?

*

I'm very open. I don't mind players without experience or even explaining the rules as Hero Quest is fortunately a very simple system.

I'm looking for players who are reliable and available on the weekends.

* 

11. How would we play?

*

Using OpenRPG or a chat program supported with pictures.

*

12. Could you show us some pictures of what the dungeon crawling would actually look like?

*

Sure thing, here you go:

This is a new concept, light and dark rooms:

http://img32.picoodle.com/img/img32/6/10/29/f_darkroomm_2a54d98.png

This is another concept, flooded rooms:

http://img31.picoodle.com/img/img31/6/10/30/f_waterm_4c9bac8.png

The following screen is how the actual board looks like, with the hero miniatures:

http://img34.picoodle.com/img/img34/6/10/31/f_room1m_6bf1fd8.png

A fight with orcs:

http://img40.picoodle.com/img/img40/6/10/31/f_room4m_b8c5284.gif

A new weapon:

http://img36.picoodle.com/img/img36/6/10/31/f_Scimitarcopm_669a09e.png

There's a lot of other things, but I would rather keep everything as a surprise.

13. What about if we have questions?



Post them right here, any question is welcome.



14. I've never played "Hero Quest" before. Where can I find the rules?



You could google as the game is abandonware. You can't buy it anymore as it was discontinued many years ago. 

For your convenience however, I've uploaded the rules here:

http://www.mediafire.com/?2w50jnzdwge

Note that this is a .pdf file and you need Acrobat Reader to read it.

Thank you for reading.*


----------

